# What's a good FreeBSD (or deravative) for a desktop?



## F0llowschrist (Mar 24, 2022)

Looking for a good version of FreeBSD to install on a old MacBook for general purpose web browsing and video editing, any suggestions?


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 25, 2022)

Welcome to FreeBSD Forums, I gather that not many souls have good workarounds and fixes for MacBooks. But, you could use the "spyglass" search engine to look for keywords on this Forum.
"Mac" and "MacBook" are good places to start collecting information for your answer.

It took me about a years worth of reading the "Handbook" and trying things out on my machines, when I first got started here at FreeBSD. You have to be patient and be ready to fix things if necessary. You have to be in charge and not let yourself get lazy with this.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2022)

Thrashed the original thread, sorry about that. Moved your question back with some minor edits. This post should bump it back on top.


----------



## Beastie7 (Mar 31, 2022)

macOS


----------



## Hund (Apr 1, 2022)

What about GhostBSD?


----------



## Relricey (Apr 2, 2022)

"GhostBSD"
^

The Ubuntu of the BSD world?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 2, 2022)

GhostBSD seems fine, but if you really want to learn how things work, I would recommend FreeBSD.



Relricey said:


> The Ubuntu of the BSD world?



Yep


----------



## Relricey (Apr 2, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> GhostBSD seems fine, but if you really want to learn how things work, I would recommend FreeBSD.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep


A good way to start. Ubuntu got me into the GNU/Linux world.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 3, 2022)

F0llowschrist welcome to FreeBSD Forums.

What model is the MacBook? <https://everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook/index-macbook.html> can help to identify it.

Guides | FreeBSD Foundation ▶ Introduction to FreeBSD Desktop Distributions: ▶ Guide to FreeBSD Desktop Distributions

Of the distros that are listed, GhostBSD is often considered to be the most user-friendly.


I use KDE Plasma. If you install FreeBSD alone, then the desktop environment is easily added: <https://community.kde.org/FreeBSD/Setup#Quick_start>

Late last year: Plasma - 25th Anniversary Edition - KDE Community – discussion


----------

